# WYN 2018 Owners Meeting



## Sandi Bo (May 15, 2018)

Has anyone heard when it will be?

I asked Owner Care a week or two ago and they said it wasn't being announced yet because so many people want to go and there are only limited seats. 

They said to watch my email.


----------



## wjappraise (May 15, 2018)

I was just messaging another member about that.  Haven’t seen anything myself. 

I can guess why there many want to attend - no other way to have complaints heard.  

One year in and it’s a disaster with the new website.


----------



## Avislo (May 15, 2018)

Sounds like a replay of what some Wyndham Reps told me last year.  I suspect it is going to come down to by invitation from Wyndham.  For what it is worth, Bonnet Creek will not spill the beans either.


----------



## GT1 (May 15, 2018)

I went for several years in a row. Last year it caught me by surprise because instead of holding it in May like it had always been, they switched to August, if I'm not mistaken.  If it is by invitation only, that is another change, wonder if that's "allowed" under the Trust rules?


----------



## CO skier (May 16, 2018)

Avislo said:


> I suspect it is going to come down to by invitation from Wyndham.


The annual meeting has always been by invitation only, and every owner is invited.  The first few thousand who RSVP receive confirmation.

If any owner shows up at the meeting and can prove they are an owner, I do not think the owner could or would be turned away.


----------



## Jan M. (May 16, 2018)

With all the planning and organizing that goes into an event of that size it seems very strange that Wyndham wouldn't have a date and venue by now.

On Monday evening I called for help with a reservation that wasn't upgrading correctly online. I read the posts here on TUG and even though I shouldn't have been I was still surprised that it was a total waste of time. We've been traveling a lot lately and I haven't been on the Wyndham website hardly at all so got first hand experience of just how much more the upgrades are messed up and that the reps can do nothing. Normally as presidential reserve owners I'm offered the option of upgrading to a deluxe unit or a presidential reserve unit if one is available. Why in the world would a one bedroom deluxe only upgrade to a four bedroom presidential, not a presidential reserve unit mind you, when there was a two bedroom deluxe available? I could upgrade the one bedroom deluxe to the four bedroom presidential, again not presidential reserve, but if I wanted the two bedroom deluxe, which I did, I had to use the extra points to book it and couldn't get the upgrade from the one bedroom deluxe for it. How screwed up is that? Anyhow while I had them on the phone I told her I hadn't been on the website much for the past month and asked if I missed an announcement about the annual meeting. She said she hadn't seen anything but checked to make sure she hadn't missed something. Nope, nothing yet.

After seeing the Wyndham execs sweat when faced with a less than friendly crowd in the general meeting and sound incompetent in the question and answer sessions I'm sure they are all looking forward to being on the firing line this year. I wonder if the CEO will show up this year? Even if it was unavoidable that he missed his first annual owners meeting as CEO it still didn't look good. He only had maybe six months as CEO before last year's meeting but isn't the new guy still finding his feet by now. He is the person who ultimately gets held accountable for well, everything. But he still has a board of directors he answers to and who have the power to remove him if they don't like him pushing too hard to change things. Plus he is stuck working with the execs and likely some of the board too who come from sales background. Sales has been the driving force behind the decisions and they don't want to change anything that takes money or power away from sales. I wonder if the past year has taught them anything? That their much loved business model and practices of the past are likely to bring the company down if they don't wise up. Companies that cling to outmoded business models and practices generally don't fare well. Often the people in charge cannot think outside the box even when their ship is slowly sinking, sometimes irretrievably. When they finally bring in someone to fix things that new person has their hands full and on top of that usually has to fight the powers that be and the execs tooth and nail to get them to see past what they've always done. It still boggles my mind that the ONE AND ONLY carrot they have ever truly had to get people to buy developer is the VIP benefits. And what have they done every few years but whittle away more and more of those VIP benefits to curtail the mega renters. Btw those mega renters would never have existed in the first place if Wyndham had enforced their own rules. And that would have actually been extremely simple to do; so why didn't they?

If the CEO does show up at the annual owners meeting it will likely be very briefly and he will be well insulated by the other execs so he doesn't have to take the heat or be put on the spot. As CEO I'm sure he knows full well that failing to appear a second year is a further admission of Wyndham's failure. And hiding behind his subordinates leaving them to deal with the fallout will make him seem ineffective and cowardly to us but when he doesn't have the answers and/or dates by which certain things will be accomplished what is the point? Talk about a no win situation for him! Wouldn't it be wonderful if the delay in having the meeting is to buy time so he could stand up in front of us and honestly announce something more than we hear you, appreciate your patience and are working hard to fix things.


----------



## ronparise (May 16, 2018)

CO skier said:


> The annual meeting has always been by invitation only, and every owner is invited.  The first few thousand who RSVP receive confirmation.
> 
> If any owner shows up at the meeting and can prove they are an owner, I do not think the owner could or would be turned away.



I know one owner that had a comfirmed invitation that was told not to come last year. I have no doubt that if I showed up I would have been turned away


----------



## bbodb1 (May 16, 2018)

ronparise said:


> I know one owner that had a comfirmed invitation that was told not to come last year. I have no doubt that if I showed up I would have been turned away



Wouldn't that be grounds for legal action?


----------



## Avislo (May 16, 2018)

Last year I was not on the 1st go of e-mail invites.  Got the info from someone who was posting the info on TUG.  That tiped me off to call and got the Reservation.  Ran into the policy that calls can no longer be escalated above owner care.  Their final position is the information is not secret but they would not give it to me.


----------



## ronparise (May 16, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Wouldn't that be grounds for legal action?



Wyndham and I were in the process of ending our relationship. I was technically an owner but we had an agreement to bring that to an end. I didn’t belong there

My point is that Wyndham dosent want troublemakers  at the meeting. It is possible to meet individual executives there. If you want to make a case you have a better chance of making it in a private session than from the floor


----------



## bbodb1 (May 16, 2018)

ronparise said:


> Wyndham and I were in the process of ending our relationship. I was technically an owner but we had an agreement to bring that to an end. I didn’t belong there
> 
> My point is that Wyndham dosent want troublemakers  at the meeting. It is possible to meet individual executives there. If you want to make a case you have a better chance of making it in a private session than from the floor



Understand - thanks for sharing.  I'm glad you're still around here though!


----------



## Avislo (May 16, 2018)

deleted


----------



## bobbyoc23 (May 16, 2018)

ronparise said:


> I know one owner that had a comfirmed invitation that was told not to come last year.



Was this owner also in the process of ending their relationship with Wyndham? Or were you referring to yourself?


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2018)

bobbyoc23 said:


> Was this owner also in the process of ending their relationship with Wyndham? Or were you referring to yourself?



It was me and I explained in a post above


----------



## scootr5 (May 17, 2018)

Avislo said:


> Ran into the policy that calls can no longer be escalated above owner care.  Their final position is the information is not secret but they would not give it to me.



I do not even understand what this means.


----------



## ronparise (May 17, 2018)

scootr5 said:


> I do not even understand what this means.


What it means is that the information that Robert presents here as gospel is what the minimum wage call center employees feed him

This might be a good time to repeat the advice I’ve given here in the past and that is.  If you don’t get the answer you want when you talk to a call center employee.hang up and call again.  The next guy you get may tell you what you want to hear


----------



## Silverdollar (May 17, 2018)

To all Tuggers, if you were provided an open mic at the WYN 2018 Owners Meeting what would you like to communicate to execs that you think would help to improve your ownership and make you a strong(er) supporter of the WYN product? Or, what are the issues that frustrate you about WYN, that if corrected could make for a much better experience?


----------



## Silverdollar (May 17, 2018)

Silverdollar said:


> To all Tuggers, if you were provided an open mic at the WYN 2018 Owners Meeting what would you like to communicate to execs that you think would help to improve your ownership and make you a strong(er) supporter of the WYN product? Or, what are the issues that frustrate you about WYN, that if corrected could make for a much better experience?


I'll start. My biggest pet peeve is the "owner updates" at each resort. I don't know any other way to say it than that I've been lied to more times than I can count. Wyndham needs to raise the standard of what it will allow by its sales reps and hold them accountable to the highest level of honesty and integrity.

I believe I would actually enjoy the owner updates if I could go and learn the most updated information about Wyndham without having to be lied to and pressured to make a purchase. Granted, some resorts are better than others, but it needs to be consistent "across the board". Personally, I dread the check-in process because of the ordeal you have to go through when refusing to attend the owner update.


----------



## GT1 (May 17, 2018)

I hate to throw a wet blanket on things, but as one who has attended quite a few meetings, the time alloted for owners to speak gets shortened every time. I didn't attend last year's because of the switch they pulled on dates (from May to August) and last minute, barely making an announcement. They wine and dine the owners, but a chance for you to speak at a mic is minimal. Now at the last one I attended, and Ron was present there, they did have some smaller meetings, away from the whole group, where some info was good and you were speaking to several department heads, plus there was some one on one opportunity and that was nice. However, the info that one of those heads gave me was also wrong   so what to do? We are in many ways at their mercy when it comes to changes and improvements from a member stance.


----------



## jebloomquist (May 17, 2018)

Silverdollar said:


> To all Tuggers, if you were provided an open mic at the WYN 2018 Owners Meeting what would you like to communicate to execs that you think would help to improve your ownership and make you a strong(er) supporter of the WYN product? Or, what are the issues that frustrate you about WYN, that if corrected could make for a much better experience?



I would like to know what the decision process is for the next destination for cancelled reservations.

For example, what is the first thing that the web site program evaluates, for example days to checkin, less than 15, 15-30, 30-60, greater than 60, etc? Then how does it determine if Wyndham should confiscate the reservation availability for its own use, or can it go back into the owners’ available pool, and if so, when?

The IT people who programmed this web site must have a flow chart showing the decision making process. I believe as owners, we should have the right to see and have access to this decision tree.

So my related questions are, “Is the decision process for the destination of cancelled reservations available to me, an owner? If “no”, why not? If “yes”, where can I gain access to it?”

Jim


----------



## erniecrews (May 31, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> Has anyone heard when it will be?
> 
> I asked Owner Care a week or two ago and they said it wasn't being announced yet because so many people want to go and there are only limited seats.
> 
> They said to watch my email.


Any news on when the 2018 owners meeting might be?


----------



## Avislo (May 31, 2018)

Not that I can see.


----------



## erniecrews (Jul 8, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> Has anyone heard when it will be?
> 
> I asked Owner Care a week or two ago and they said it wasn't being announced yet because so many people want to go and there are only limited seats.
> 
> They said to watch my email.


Here it is July 8th and still no word on when it will be, so much for planning.


----------



## Avislo (Jul 8, 2018)

With all of the changes with the former Wyndham Worldwide, I am beginning to wonder if there will be a Owner's meeting in the way it has been done in the past.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 8, 2018)

They certainly are running out of lead time to notify owners with reasonable notice. Last year they announced the date in January and opened registration in May for the August meeting.


----------



## erniecrews (Jul 8, 2018)

It would be respectful if  they would let us know one way or the other. Do they have a fiduciary responsibility?


----------



## Avislo (Jul 8, 2018)

Not sure which legal groups would have the fiduciary responsibility.  Did not spend much time on it, but a quick google search for the names of the trust board members and see if they have any current Wyndham Destinations Board connections.  No luck on the quick attempt.


----------



## Avislo (Jul 9, 2018)

Wyndham Destinations advises there is no date set yet for the Owner's Meeting and they are not showing that they will be having a different meeting for Club Wyndham Access.

The following link shows the info on the HOA that oversees the Club Wyndham Access ownership program that was held in Las Vegas last year.

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/club-wyndham-access-owners-meeting.256153/


----------



## Silverdollar (Jul 10, 2018)

erniecrews said:


> Any news on when the 2018 owners meeting might be?


I asked my Wyn VP contact and he replied today saying the meeting will be in October, but details are still being finalized. He said more information will be on the Club Wyndham website on August 2nd and owners could register at that time.


----------



## wjappraise (Jul 10, 2018)

Silverdollar said:


> I asked my Wyn VP contact and he replied today saying the meeting will be in October, but details are still being finalized. He said more information will be on the Club Wyndham website on August 2nd and owners could register at that time.



How did you get a VP contact?  Is that available for others?  

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## wjappraise (Jul 10, 2018)

erniecrews said:


> It would be respectful if  they would let us know one way or the other. Do they have a fiduciary responsibility?



They probably do, at least an ethical one.  But I do not believe that rises to a high level of concern when the decision makers at Wyndham gather to make their seeming arbitrary and random decisions.


----------



## Silverdollar (Jul 10, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> How did you get a VP contact?  Is that available for others?
> 
> Thanks,
> Wes


Early last year (2017), I wrote the VP to express my displeasure with the large increase in CWA MFs. (8.9% increase in 2017). Since that time, I have written him several times about various issues, especially related to the new website. He has been gracious to reply to each one. Sometimes he could answer it himself, while at other times he had to ask others. But he always got back to me.

I gave his name and contact information in another thread here on Tug. Looking back, it probably was not a wise thing to do. If he got bombarded with nasty emails, he could easily "shut down" and refuse to answer anyone. Fortunately, he has not shut me out and seems to be willing to listen and address my concerns. Like many in this forum, I am very frustrated about the website and other issues that have been frequently raised by others here. From my perspective, the changes are coming much too slowly. With that said, I believe I MAY have "his ear" to express our concerns and MAYBE get something done. Only time will tell.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 11, 2018)

There was a guy on the one of the Wyndham Facebook groups saying it will be a October 4th in Vegas.  No location was provided. Take it with a grain of salt of course.  I’m using one of my unlimited reservation transactions to book a room or two Desert blue.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 11, 2018)

Silverdollar said:


> Early last year (2017), I wrote the VP to express my displeasure with the large increase in CWA MFs. (8.9% increase in 2017). Since that time, I have written him several times about various issues, especially related to the new website. He has been gracious to reply to each one. Sometimes he could answer it himself, while at other times he had to ask others. But he always got back to me.
> 
> I gave his name and contact information in another thread here on Tug. Looking back, it probably was not a wise thing to do. If he got bombarded with nasty emails, he could easily "shut down" and refuse to answer anyone. Fortunately, he has not shut me out and seems to be willing to listen and address my concerns. Like many in this forum, I am very frustrated about the website and other issues that have been frequently raised by others here. From my perspective, the changes are coming much too slowly. With that said, I believe I MAY have "his ear" to express our concerns and MAYBE get something done. Only time will tell.




The automatic upgrades system seems to work for some and not others.  I’m not talking about people who are expecting to be upgraded from a studio to a four bedroom presidential.  Im referring to people who booked one bedroom deluxe and see two bed deluxes available.  When they rebook, it allows them to upgrade to said two bed deluxe. It might be a problem with certain resorts, and not a system wide thing, but it would be nice if they could but more priority on fixing it.  Obviously the sales people could use some training on ethics, but I’m guessing since some resorts have pushy sales guys, while others do not, the problem is at the local level.  Still, Wyndham is responsible for all the sales people. They should be required to be audio taped. That might be a losing battle though.  When you look at the Facebook groups, whenever someone asks what the best things about Wyndham are, there are always people who complain about the sales people. They are a big problem and a black mark in the Wyndham product.  Anyhoo, maybe they can improve some of the VIP benefits?  Those are what I would ask you to bring to the VP. Probably already heard this before though.


----------



## markb53 (Jul 11, 2018)

Silverdollar said:


> Early last year (2017), I wrote the VP to express my displeasure with the large increase in CWA MFs. (8.9% increase in 2017). Since that time, I have written him several times about various issues, especially related to the new website. He has been gracious to reply to each one. Sometimes he could answer it himself, while at other times he had to ask others. But he always got back to me.



Did he have a response as to why CWA jumped up so much.


----------



## Avislo (Jul 11, 2018)

Richelle said:


> There was a guy on the one of the Wyndham Facebook groups saying it will be a October 4th in Vegas.  No location was provided. Take it with a grain of salt of course.  I’m using one of my unlimited reservation transactions to book a room or two Desert blue.



Wyndham Destinations advises that the Owner Meeting in question is for Desert Blue and not the Fairfield/Wyndham Owner Meeting.  They also indicated that a few Directors would be attending the meeting.


----------



## Avislo (Jul 11, 2018)

deleted.


----------



## Avislo (Jul 11, 2018)

deleted.


----------



## Silverdollar (Jul 11, 2018)

markb53 said:


> Did he have a response as to why CWA jumped up so much.


He referred to it as "a perfect storm", where several things came together all at one time to cause CWA fees to jump up so much in 2017. He didn't say specifically what those things were. He just said that he didn't see it happening again. This was the case in 2018 when the increase was only about 2%. Hopefully, this will be the pattern going forward.


----------



## Silverdollar (Jul 11, 2018)

Richelle said:


> The automatic upgrades system seems to work for some and not others.  I’m not talking about people who are expecting to be upgraded from a studio to a four bedroom presidential.  Im referring to people who booked one bedroom deluxe and see two bed deluxes available.  When they rebook, it allows them to upgrade to said two bed deluxe. It might be a problem with certain resorts, and not a system wide thing, but it would be nice if they could but more priority on fixing it.  Obviously the sales people could use some training on ethics, but I’m guessing since some resorts have pushy sales guys, while others do not, the problem is at the local level.  Still, Wyndham is responsible for all the sales people. They should be required to be audio taped. That might be a losing battle though.  When you look at the Facebook groups, whenever someone asks what the best things about Wyndham are, there are always people who complain about the sales people. They are a big problem and a black mark in the Wyndham product.  Anyhoo, maybe they can improve some of the VIP benefits?  Those are what I would ask you to bring to the VP. Probably already heard this before though.


Additionally, I would like to see the "new" website bring back the "first available" feature like we had on the previous website. For those who are new to Wyndham, they don't realize that with one touch of a button, we could immediately bring up first available open dates at every Wyndham resort. You didn't have to laboriously scroll through one resort at a time, searching month after month of "no availability", until you eventually found something, like you do now. Previously, you could search in seconds, what it now takes literally hours. Think about it. With one click of a button you could see every first available date at every resort. But, now you have to search the resorts one at a time and eventually find your own first available date. Previously, you could even enter the specific # of days and # bedrooms you wanted and it would immediately bring up every resort in the system that matched that criterion. Long-term members, is what I've said correct?


----------



## wjappraise (Jul 11, 2018)

Silverdollar said:


> He referred to it as "a perfect storm", where several things came together all at one time to cause CWA fees to jump up so much in 2017. He didn't say specifically what those things were. He just said that he didn't see it happening again. This was the case in 2018 when the increase was only about 2%. Hopefully, this will be the pattern going forward.



I’m thinking a big part of it was the tax assessment placed on Orlando properties.  It appears the assessor applied “Wyndham value” to the factional Ownership as a whole as opposed to applying resale value to the buildings.  Not sure how the assessor pulled that off, but it happened.  And we got stuck paying the bill.  Would expect other municipalities to follow suit.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 11, 2018)

wjappraise said:


> I’m thinking a big part of it was the tax assessment placed on Orlando properties.  It appears the assessor applied “Wyndham value” to the factional Ownership as a whole as opposed to applying resale value to the buildings.  Not sure how the assessor pulled that off, but it happened.  And we got stuck paying the bill.  Would expect other municipalities to follow suit.



Mental note. Avoid Florida properties.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Mental note. Avoid Florida properties.


Subtract properties.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 11, 2018)

bbodb1 said:


> Subtract properties.


Which properties?


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 2, 2018)

I thought today was the day they were going to announce the date and location for this year's owners meeting. Just called when I didn't see anything on the website and the person I spoke to said there is still nothing announced about it.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 2, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> I thought today was the day they were going to announce the date and location for this year's owners meeting. Just called when I didn't see anything on the website and the person I spoke to said there is still nothing announced about it.



Just a bit longer....


----------



## Silverdollar (Aug 2, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> I thought today was the day they were going to announce the date and location for this year's owners meeting. Just called when I didn't see anything on the website and the person I spoke to said there is still nothing announced about it.


I just sent an email to my Wyn VP contact since he is the one who said the announcement would be on the website on Aug 2nd. Let’s see what he has to say.


----------



## north (Aug 3, 2018)

Las Vegas, October 4
https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/aom-2018.page?


----------



## Richelle (Aug 3, 2018)

north said:


> Las Vegas, October 4
> https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/aom-2018.page?


Thanks.  Registered.  This will be my first one.  Should be interesting.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks for posting!   Hoping to make it!


----------



## Silverdollar (Aug 3, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> I thought today was the day they were going to announce the date and location for this year's owners meeting. Just called when I didn't see anything on the website and the person I spoke to said there is still nothing announced about it.


See my post from July 10th. I stated that I asked my Wyn VP contact when the owner meeting would take place and when members could register to attend. He said the meeting would be in October and it would be posted on the owner website on August 2nd, and members could register at that time. He was right on all accounts.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 3, 2018)

Silverdollar said:


> See my post from July 10th. I stated that I asked my Wyn VP contact when the owner meeting would take place and when members could register to attend. He said the meeting would be in October and it would be posted on the owner website on August 2nd, and members could register at that time. He was right on all accounts.


Even the part about it being in Vegas (someone posted that along the way).  Caesar's Palace, should be fun!  

Thank goodness for TUG, this is how I stay informed.  Otherwise it's hit or miss.


----------



## bendadin (Aug 3, 2018)

north said:


> Las Vegas, October 4
> https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/happening/news/aom-2018.page?



Thanks. I'm registered.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 3, 2018)

To anyone who has attended the annual owner's update meeting before, can you provide your opinion on whether it is worthwhile and any specifics as to what types of information is covered?  Is sales there and are you subject to repeated requests to purchase more ownership?  I'm not interested in having to deal with anything sales related given I'm a brand new owner.


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 3, 2018)

HitchHiker71 said:


> To anyone who has attended the annual owner's update meeting before, can you provide your opinion on whether it is worthwhile 't and any specifics as to what types of information is covered?  Is sales there and are you subject to repeated requests to purchase more ownership?  I'm not interested in having to deal with anything sales related given I'm a brand new owner.



The biggest value in going is meeting other owners and what you can learn from talking to them. Some people like attending the smaller discussion groups. They are led by the Wyndham execs and managers and you can ask questions. The food has been very good the past three years at the meetings held in Orlando. Some of the vendors give out fun stuff. There will be a table offering a selection of the getaways and they give a better price on them at the meeting.


----------



## Richelle (Aug 3, 2018)

HitchHiker71 said:


> To anyone who has attended the annual owner's update meeting before, can you provide your opinion on whether it is worthwhile and any specifics as to what types of information is covered?  Is sales there and are you subject to repeated requests to purchase more ownership?  I'm not interested in having to deal with anything sales related given I'm a brand new owner.


This will be my first.  Been meaning to attend one for years.  It’s only about fours hours.  I have heard many others say it was interesting and they learned a lot.  If you are going to register, do it now and book a resort room while it’s still available.


----------



## sjdanb (Aug 4, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> Has anyone heard when it will be?
> 
> I asked Owner Care a week or two ago and they said it wasn't being announced yet because so many people want to go and there are only limited seats.
> 
> They said to watch my email.


----------



## sjdanb (Aug 4, 2018)

I was checking W website, What's Happening section this morning, and to my surprise, the announcement of the Annual Wyndham Owners' meeting; again surprise, to be held in Las Vegas at Caesar's Palace, on, again surprise, much later than usual, on Thursday, October 4.


----------



## kaljor (Aug 6, 2018)

This is the Annual Meeting for the PTVO Owners Association, which is Club Wyndham Access.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 6, 2018)

kaljor said:


> This is the Annual Meeting for the PTVO Owners Association, which is Club Wyndham Access.


You’re right. I just received the letter in the mail today unless they are having both meetings.


----------



## Braindead (Aug 6, 2018)

kaljor said:


> This is the Annual Meeting for the PTVO Owners Association, which is Club Wyndham Access.


They are having both meetings the same day.

Annual Meeting is 8AM to 12
CWA Annual Meeting is at 4PM


----------



## GT1 (Aug 12, 2018)

kaljor said:


> This is the Annual Meeting for the PTVO Owners Association, which is Club Wyndham Access.


Name changes and acronyms ... Two questions: 
  ** What does "PTVO"  stand for?
  ** By Annual Meeting, we mean the Wyndham Vacation Owners' (WVO) Meeting - or has that acronym also changed?


----------



## IsaiahB (Aug 12, 2018)

GT1 said:


> Name changes and acronyms ... Two questions:
> ** What does "PTVO"  stand for?
> ** By Annual Meeting, we mean the Wyndham Vacation Owners' (WVO) Meeting - or has that acronym also changed?



PTVO stands for Property Trust Vacation Owners or something of that nature. 
Annual Meeting is for Club Wyndham Plus or technically the FairsharePlus Program annual meeting.

This is all explained in your Trust agreement or contract or any of the other documents you received at the time of sale - or if resale, you can request them from Owner Care. 

(WVO stands for Wyndham Vacation Ownership, which is the parent company of Wyndham Vacation Resorts, the developer/manager of Club Wyndham; it is now known as Wyndham Vacation Clubs, but it'll take a while for everything to reflect that. It's never been a WVO meeting, always been a CWP meeting. A WVO meeting would include all the other timeshares managed or developed by Wyndham. Club Wyndham Plus, Shell, WorldMark, PSE, various independents, etc. Such a thing does not exist, the only WVO meeting is the one held as required by the bylaws of Wyndham Vacation Ownership, Inc. )


----------

